# 13x7 or 14x7 on my 64 Impala SS



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Unsure what size to put on my 64 Impala SS. 13x7 or 14x7 Daytons all chrome. 72 spoke, 88 spoke or 100 spoke?? They are the new Daytons that never rust. Stainless steel. Look chrome though. They cost $550.00 a piece so I want to make sure I get the right size for the look. Any help would be appreciated. Also post any pictures would help to if you have 13x7 or 14x7 Daytons on your ride. I'm new to the group so any help would be appreciated. Thankyou. Ken


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm gonna say 13's. I think a lot of riders will agree with me.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Thankyou.
Ken


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

13s neevr puts 14 s on a impala


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Well without a doubt if I had a full show car that wasn't driven it would have 13"s on it . But if your going to drive it much go with a 14". You wont believe how much of a difference it makes in the handling of the car. Plus it will keep the RPM's down some at high speeds. So for looks go 13" for driveability go 14" make sure there reverse offset, and my preference is 100 spokes. I had a '64 that was my daily for almost 3 years and about the first year I had 13"s on it, but once I made that change to 14"s it was unbelievable the difference in handling. Every Impala I've had since has had 14"s on it and I've had 9 total. Thats my .02 cents worth, hope this helps.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Thankyou juiced64.
Ken


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I have had both but I only roll 13's- 100's spokes look the best- but if you got D's it doesn't matter how many spokes you got in my book- just stay with reverse offset.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Oct 17 2006, 03:42 AM~6383914
> *I have had both but I only roll 13's- 100's spokes look the best- but if you got D's it doesn't matter how many spokes you got in my book- just stay with reverse offset.
> *


:wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I like the idea of 14's if you want to drive it. When my 1st 61 was running and driving I tried 13's and 14's and like the 14's alot better as far as the drivability goes.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

72 spoke all the way homie  

14x7 deep dish reverse if it is a daily... 
or if you dont drive far 13X7's 
I roll will 13x7 72 spokes but I dont drive mine every day


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wtf??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=292935


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

shouldnt even be a question on an impala. 13s. 

14s are for cadis and lincolns... but 13s still look better.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

I roll 13's, but it's not a daily. I'd roll 14's if it's a daily. Reverse for sure.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Need I even speak on it? Everyone agrees 13's are the way to go. Fuck everyday driving. It's a lowrider for crying out loud. You wanna drive daily?...Get yourself a mini van. Or if you just wanna use your low as a family car, then put the baby seat in the back and roll on 15's like a poot butt! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

this is my home boys 63 on 13s


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive ran 13s&14s on impalas, 13s is the only way to go IMO, show car or daily, ive got 13s on mine and i take it on 10 hour trips


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 17 2006, 03:32 PM~6387313
> *ive ran 13s&14s on impalas, 13s is the only way to go IMO, show car or daily, ive got 13s on mine and i take it on 10 hour trips
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Oct 16 2006, 07:49 PM~6382141
> *Well without a doubt if I had a full show car that wasn't driven it would have 13"s on it .  But if your going to drive it much go with a 14".  You wont believe how much of a difference it makes in the handling of the car.  Plus it will keep the RPM's down some at high speeds.  So for looks go 13" for driveability go 14"  make sure there reverse offset, and my preference is 100 spokes.  I had a '64 that was my daily for almost 3 years and about the first year I had 13"s on it, but once I made that change to 14"s it was unbelievable the difference in handling. Every Impala I've had since has had 14"s on it and I've had 9 total.  Thats my .02 cents worth, hope this helps.
> *


x2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Roll 14"s in the back
13"s in the front :thumbsup:









J/P...... 13's look better 14's drive better


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Oct 16 2006, 10:49 PM~6382141
> *Well without a doubt if I had a full show car that wasn't driven it would have 13"s on it .  But if your going to drive it much go with a 14".  You wont believe how much of a difference it makes in the handling of the car.  Plus it will keep the RPM's down some at high speeds.  So for looks go 13" for driveability go 14"  make sure there reverse offset, and my preference is 100 spokes.  I had a '64 that was my daily for almost 3 years and about the first year I had 13"s on it, but once I made that change to 14"s it was unbelievable the difference in handling. Every Impala I've had since has had 14"s on it and I've had 9 total.  Thats my .02 cents worth, hope this helps.
> *


unless you have 5.20's, 14's look like shit on 63 and 64 Impala's. Radial tires are way too damn wide.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2006, 05:24 PM~6387695
> *unless you have 5.20's, 14's look like shit on 63 and 64 Impala's. Radial tires are way too damn wide.
> *


I agree with J, that's why I and try and hide my 14's in the wheel wells.

:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *hey are the new Daytons that never rust. Stainless steel. Look chrome though.*


I'm pretty sure Daytons have always had stainless spokes, but it definetly isn't "new". Always been stainless that I knew of. 

And I gotta say 13's too. 14's just look bad on a 64 to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 17 2006, 08:04 PM~6388458
> *I'm pretty sure Daytons have always had stainless spokes, but it definetly isn't "new".  Always been stainless that I knew of.
> 
> And I gotta say 13's too.  14's just look bad on a 64 to me.
> *


here is what I posted in the OTHER TOPIC HE MADE JUST LIKE THIS ONE, IN THE FEEDBACK FORUM.




> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2006, 11:28 AM~6384969
> *thats nothing new, Dayton has been using stainless spokes forever and the spokes are the only thing thats stainless. Everything else is chrome plated, and like anything else if you dont take care of them, the nipples, dish and hub can rust just like any other wheel built. Except Dayton is a high quality wheel.
> 
> You could also look into Zeniths, they use stainless spokes and stainless nipples and the chrome is nice too, they are about half the price.
> ...


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2006, 04:35 PM~6388262
> *I agree with J, that's why I and try and hide my 14's in the wheel wells.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



:0 I bet it feels like your riding on air when your dippin' too!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

13's with a TH35O Transmission and you're set IMO.

14's are cool if you use 5'20's like TATTOO-76 said.


----------



## 64rida (Aug 22, 2004)

13's all day look a lot better I took mine on a 5 hour trip on 13's no problem


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Keep your stock rims if your going for ride quality. If you want it to look good use a 13x7.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 17 2006, 07:26 PM~6388580
> *13's with a TH35O Transmission and you're set IMO.
> 
> 14's are cool if you use 5'20's like TATTOO-76 said.
> *


I think you meant a 700r4. 2 gear in a powerglide is equivalent to 3rd in a TH350. My homie's trey whines out like a motha on 13's while cruising the interstate.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2006, 04:58 PM~6387511
> *Roll 14"s in the back
> 13"s in the front :thumbsup:
> J/P...... 13's look better 14's drive better
> *


***** is you crazy??!! :roflmao:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Roll 13's on my '84 Regal-DAILY....had 13's on my '62 impala before i sold it,and will be rolling 13's on my '64 when it's done--DAILY.....preventive maintenance is the key factor here......also,if there is a reputable rear-end and driveline shop in your area,tell them the type of car,tranny,and that you plan on having hydraulics(weight factor)......any real knowledgeable person at the shop can calculate you a gear ratio formula that will work on them 13's.......a lot of old-school hot rod race guys can also come up with the same formula....just ask around.....


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Oct 16 2006, 07:49 PM~6382141
> *Well without a doubt if I had a full show car that wasn't driven it would have 13"s on it .  But if your going to drive it much go with a 14".  You wont believe how much of a difference it makes in the handling of the car.  Plus it will keep the RPM's down some at high speeds.  So for looks go 13" for driveability go 14"  make sure there reverse offset, and my preference is 100 spokes.  I had a '64 that was my daily for almost 3 years and about the first year I had 13"s on it, but once I made that change to 14"s it was unbelievable the difference in handling. Every Impala I've had since has had 14"s on it and I've had 9 total.  Thats my .02 cents worth, hope this helps.
> *


yup, 14s here.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 18 2006, 10:42 AM~6393801
> *yup, 14s here.
> *


:happysad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 17 2006, 07:10 PM~6388515
> *:0  I bet it feels like your riding on air when your dippin' too!
> *


16 pumps and 32 batteries(Double A's). :scrutinize:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

13's - 72 spoke!!!!!!!


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 17 2006, 02:30 PM~6387287
> *Need I even speak on it?  Everyone agrees 13's are the way to go.  Fuck everyday driving.  It's a lowrider for crying out loud.  You wanna drive daily?...Get yourself a mini van.  Or if you just wanna use your low as a family car, then put the baby seat in the back and roll on 15's like a poot butt! :biggrin:
> *



My 64 is my daily, on 13s and 155s. I put lots of miles on it too, never had a tire-related problem, 14's rub when it's layed in the back.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2006, 06:35 PM~6388262
> *I agree with J, that's why I and try and hide my 14's in the wheel wells.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 18 2006, 12:13 PM~6393624
> * Roll 13's on my '84 Regal-DAILY....had 13's on my '62 impala before i sold it,and will be rolling 13's on my '64 when it's done--DAILY.....preventive maintenance is the key factor here......also,if there is a reputable rear-end and driveline shop in your area,tell them the type of car,tranny,and that you plan on having hydraulics(weight factor)......any real knowledgeable person at the shop can calculate you a gear ratio formula that will work on them 13's.......a lot of old-school hot rod race guys can also come up with the same formula....just ask  around.....
> *


Yeah...yeah...yeah...***** that's what I'm talkin' 'bout. Now that makes hella since!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

13's a must on impalas :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 18 2006, 04:20 AM~6391856
> *Keep your stock rims if your going for ride quality. If you want it to look good use a 13x7.
> *



x100

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Put 14's on a caddy my nig


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

13'S


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E_@Oct 20 2006, 09:54 AM~6407246
> *13'S
> *



:thumbsup:


----------

